# k1500 rebuild



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I searched and didnt see anything. At our shop we have a k1500. it works but it needs serviced. i was wondering if anyone has serviced their own and what are the parts that wear out and need replaced. not sure if its the jaws, clutches, both or something else. the thing works ok going forward. i do have to push a bit harder on the handle than i used to. if i flip it in reverse it doesnt like to move if there is any kind of load.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dclarke said:


> I searched and didnt see anything. At our shop we have a k1500. it works but it needs serviced. i was wondering if anyone has serviced their own and what are the parts that wear out and need replaced. not sure if its the jaws, clutches, both or something else. the thing works ok going forward. i do have to push a bit harder on the handle than i used to. if i flip it in reverse it doesnt like to move if there is any kind of load.


I would check the belt first. Then I would check the jaws. 

If the RPMs are good and there are no strange noises, the bearings are probably fine.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

part of it is i dont want to have to take it apart multiple times. the shops going to be buying the parts. thats why i was looking for a general wear out list to do them all at once. i know the machine has had a rough life. the main service plumber at the company is a bit of an idiot and destroys everything.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good time to strip it down completely and rebuild it all.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Sounds like a good time to strip it down completely and rebuild it all.


thats kinda the plan. just trying to get the parts list together so i can do that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dclarke said:


> part of it is i dont want to have to take it apart multiple times. the shops going to be buying the parts. thats why i was looking for a general wear out list to do them all at once. i know the machine has had a rough life. the main service plumber at the company is a bit of an idiot and destroys everything.


Belt
Jaws
Bearings
Shaft (If the rear of the shaft is coned out)
Guide hose
Rubber tips for the back legs
Switch

Check cord for signs of wear. Replace with OEM. it has built in GFCI.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

yea the cord has no gfci. the last guy got it wet and trashed it. the guide hose is nearly new as the guy never used it. it had the tag on it still about 2 years ago. the front guard is trashed. the feet are in good shape surprisingly. i guess ill take it apart and see if i can tell whats worn. ive never been into one of these so im not sure how to tell whats worn and whats normal.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Running the machine without a guide hose will cause severe wear on the shaft. Having to press harder on the clutch lever means the jaws are worn. The motor barely spinning in reverse is either a faulty switch or the motor is on its last legs (as long as no one messed with the wiring, if someone messed with the wiring check to make sure they did not cross any wires)


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The motor runs in reverse fine. When I press the clutch down it slips and doesn't spin the cable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I've rebuilt both of my K1500s. Required replacement parts consisted of the belt and jaws. A general cleaning and repacking the bearings was the only other required maintenance.

I did install new power cords (no GFCI), new warning plates/decals, a coat of paint for the frame and head, stainless hardware, new head holders (clips), and rubber end caps where needed. 

Coincidentally, I did have to put a new starting cap in the motor on one machine yesterday as it was starting to act up on the weekend. I would suggest keeping one of those in stock as I had to order it in (2 day wait).

They shine as good as new. Work perfect. No one complains about bringing a crappy old machine into their house or business. I'm doing the same to a K50 right now that was getting tossed out by another local plumber because it was junk.

FWIW, we use GFCI adapters/tails instead of integral cords on all machines. One will do all your power equipment and you won't feel so bad about replacing power cords on equipment when it's needed.


----------

